# Any dashers quit after thousands of deliveries?



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I haven't delivered much, at all, this month. Took the app off my phone twice, after going back trying to make some kind of an income. Saturated drivers / broke customers it seems.

I'll just sit and wait on a fare, I guess.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

After 7,689 DD deliveries, I will seriously scale back after summer when it cools down. Doordash has pretty much killed the platform, at least in my market. I'm planning on doing a lot of Amazon Flex once it gets in the 80's. To old to do it when it's 113 degrees out lol.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

To me it's the same with all of these gigs(4000 deliveries). They take turns being the Aholes of the moment. They all cycle good and bad. When it's bad on one got to switch to another and ride it out.

Right now DD is obviously flooding the market with drivers and lowering the offers so you get lower offers and less of them. I'm sure they are trying to lower their costs ahead of the IPO. Same formula Uber and Lyft used.

You have to ride them out until enough drivers leave where they have to raise the offers again. Never ending supply vs demand. In the mean time I am primarily running GH which seems to be doing well with their offers for the moment. (Fingers crossed it stays that way).


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Doordash will likely take a turn for the worse when they go public. Enjoy this period while you can. After they go public, put them in timeout or focus on your honey holes.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Doordash will likely take a turn for the worse when they go public. Enjoy this period while you can. After they go public, put them in timeout or focus on your honey holes.


DD is set to go public in November


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't quit, just stopped delivering once the pandemic hit. Just started back about a month ago, maybe a little less. I am very fortunate in that doing this is not a requirement for me and my family, that could change in the future (for any of us). I do it for extra cash to finance fishing tournaments and gear for said tournaments. It is extra pocket money. God forbid my situation takes a drastic turn and I need todepend on DD to feed my family...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm still gone. Just checking back in and reading posts.


----------

